# Fan speed controlling??

## Guest

Is there a program to control fan speeds like FanSpeed for Windows?

I'd really like to start using Gentoo linux but this fan controlling software I'm using in my W2K is the only thing still keeping me using this M$ product.

----------

## brain

Out of curiosity, shouldn't your BIOS be handling that for you?   Especially on a CPU-intensive distro like Gentoo, I'd like to have my fans running where they're supposed to be  :Smile: 

To answer your question though, I believe I had problems finding a fan utility for Linux...my primary laptop has two fans that would run constantly & quite loudly...but it ends up a new bios version fixed the issue.

Doing a Google search I found a Linux fan utility for Toshiba laptops...so maybe it isn't impossible:

http://www.buzzard.org.uk/toshiba/download.html

----------

## vespaman

I have never seen any BIOS do vario fan speed, at least not on a desktop box. Also I am very pleased with speedfan on the windows platform.

I suggest asking the speedfan guy for a linux version or similar. That's what I did anyway. I wouldn't think it is too hard work, with lmsensors doing half of the job already, but then again, it is the time factor..

 Micael

----------

## longint

If u own an dell notebook, try i8kutils and i8krellm, which supports toggling the speed of your fans...

It's cool man

----------

## fidler

For a toshiba laptop there is a patch at:

http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver

For fan speed on a ACPI BIOS-less computer.... 

(I wish I still had a bios....  :Sad:  )

----------

